# Shot NYPD Cop Acted as Victim Should



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By LARRY CELONA, BRIGITTE WILLIAMS and LEONARD GREENE *
_Courtesy of New York Post_

November 21, 2005 -- A hero off-duty cop wounded in a Brooklyn stickup resisted only when armed mugger began to frisk him and came close to finding his gun, police said yesterday.

Officer Wiener Philippe apparently did what cops tell any civilian robbery victim do when confronted with armed thief: He complied, handing over his wallet and jewelry.

But when the brazen bandit began to pat down Philippe, the cop, a married father with two years on the force, gamely fought back.

He wrestled with the gunman on the street outside his Crown Heights apartment Saturday morning until a bullet tore through his shoulder, police said.

Even then, Philippe did not give up, chasing the suspect for two blocks before collapsing where cops from the 77th Precinct found him on Park Place.

Philippe, 26, also managed to squeeze off nearly 10 shots of his own during the chase. He is in Kings County hospital in stable condition and could be released as early as today.

Police don't know if any of the shots hit the assailant. There were no arrests yesterday.

"Everything happened so fast," said Ernest Philippe, 24, the victim's brother. "It's was heroic what he did by just defending himself. It was a surprise attack."

A witness told The Post that the gunman may have seen the cop's ID during the attack.

"You know I got to kill you now," he told Philippe before attacking him, according to the witness.

Philippe, meanwhile, received a number of hospital well-wishers, including Brooklyn Borough President MartyMarkowitz.

Anyone with information on the shooting is asked to call (800) COP-SHOT. All calls are confidential.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Interesting, you know your city is dangerous when they have a special 800 #



> (800) COP-SHOT


----------

